# [Backup] Externe USB-Festplatte extrem sicher & einfach

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich bin beauftragt worden für unseren Server eine Backup-Lösung zu bauen. 

Mir wurden 2 USB-Festplatten gegeben.

Nun will ich per UDEV beim Anstecken die Festplatte mounten, per rsync und harten Links mehrere Snapshots (daily.0-10) erstellen, syncen und automatisch umounten.

Soweit ist das alles kein Problem. 

Ein (eher) unerfahrener User soll die Backups übernehmen.

Einschalten ist kein Problem.

Aber: Wie und wo kann ich ihm mitteilen, dass das Backup gerade übertragen wird und (noch viel wichtiger) wann er die Platte abstellen darf?

Die USB-Platten haben leider keine Aktivitätsanzeige.

Per Beep was zu machen wird auch nicht gehen, da es dort sehr laut ist.

Da es ein Server ist hat der eigentlich auch keinen Monitor...

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Sichern auf einer anderen Maschine ist leider nicht möglich, da es der einzige Server ist, der 24/7 läuft :/

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Du könntest dich vom Server aus via SSH auf einem anderen Rechner, der X11 hat, einloggen und via xdialog eine Nachricht ausgeben.

Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht (sofern sie existieren) die Status-LEDs des Servers unter /dev/input/ anzapfen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Du könntest dich vom Server aus via SSH auf einem anderen Rechner, der X11 hat, einloggen und via xdialog eine Nachricht ausgeben.
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht (sofern sie existieren) die Status-LEDs des Servers unter /dev/input/ anzapfen.

 

Der Server ist leider der einzige Unix-Rechner hier.

Ich könnte die Erfolgsmeldung per Mail verschicken, aber der Server steht komplett versteckt hinter Brandschutztüren, etc.

Status-LEDs hat der Server leider nicht, es ist eigentlich ein ganz normales Gehäuse...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

wie wärs dem User einfach ne Mail zustellen, wenn das Backup vollständig ist. Oder eine SMS. So muss der User dann auch nicht da unten rumsitzen im lauten kalten Raum  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Datenänderungen werden ungefähr 3GB pro Woche (Zeitraum der Backups) betragen.

Das sollte innerhalb von 10min fertig sein.

Deswegen kann er dann warten.

Aber ich denke, dass es doch keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Keepoer

Habt ihr eine VoIP-Telefonanlage? Dann könntest du ein Telefon neben den Server stellen und 2x klingeln lassen wenn das Backup durch ist...

Gruß,

Keep

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Habt ihr eine VoIP-Telefonanlage? Dann könntest du ein Telefon neben den Server stellen und 2x klingeln lassen wenn das Backup durch ist...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Keep

 

Die Idee ist auch interessant, oder SMS schicken.

Mir ist aber folgendens eingefallen:

Eine USB-Steckdosenleiste, die die Festplatte an und wieder ausschaltet.

Das ganze kombiniert mit Email hat sogar den Vorteil, dass das Backup-Intervall auf 1 Tag reduziert wird.  :Smile: 

Die Skripte werden nun täglich, wöchentlich und monatlich ausgeführt, sodass ich daily1-7, und weekly1-4 und monthly1-12 habe.

Spricht etwas dagegen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## manuels

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Spricht etwas dagegen?

 Naja, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du die Platte einfach immer neben dem Server liegen lassen (richtig?) und nur an- und ausschlaten.

Für ein Backup ist die rämliche Nähe nicht so doll (beispielsweise im Brandfall)...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Spricht etwas dagegen? Naja, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du die Platte einfach immer neben dem Server liegen lassen (richtig?) und nur an- und ausschlaten.
> 
> Für ein Backup ist die rämliche Nähe nicht so doll (beispielsweise im Brandfall)...

 

Ja. Das ist aber das, was ich in Kauf nehmen muss, da es keinen anderen Unix-Rechner in dem Netz gibt, mit dem ich das machen könnte.

(Sonst würde ich auch das Backup auf dem jeweilig anderen Server machen...)

----------

## manuels

Eine Idee wäre noch eine Windows-Freigabe eines Rechners im Netzwerk zu mounten und ein rsync zu machen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Eine Idee wäre noch eine Windows-Freigabe eines Rechners im Netzwerk zu mounten und ein rsync zu machen.

 

Da ist das Problem, dass kein anderer Rechner 24/7 online sein soll.

Wenn es brennt, haben wir halt Pech  :Wink: 

Danke für die Ideen

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hat der Server ein optisches Laufwerk?

Das könnte man doch auswerfen lassen wen das Backup fertig ist oder?

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nicht gut mit optischem Laufwerk? 

Verrätst du uns wie du es gelöst hast?

----------

## Finswimmer

Sorry...Gelöst ist es noch nicht.

Geplant ist aber eine USB-Steckdose, mit der zwei externe Festplatten an und ausgeschaltet werden.

Das Ganze so abgesichert, dass nur Root das machen darf, dass nicht $böser_Hacker das so schnell mitbekommt...

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Also ohne Person, die die Festplatte auch strategisch besser platziert? Soo lange Kabel gibt es ja nun auch wieder nicht, und man muss bedenken, dass USB ja offiziell nur 100 Meter geht.  :Laughing: 

Warum sollte ein $böser_hacker davon was mitbekommen? Bzw. der kanns doch auf so einem Forum einer sehr guten Linux-Meta-Distribution lesen.

LG Roland

----------

## yuhu

Ein echtes Backup ohne räumlicher Trennung ist nicht viel wert.

Einen rsync auf eine Windows Freigabe würde ich nicht empfehlen. (Unixrechte :/)

Das mit dem 24/7 Sicherungsbetrieb könntest Du auch mit WOL an den Sicherungsrechner lösen.

Dieser legt sich nach getaner Arbeit wieder schlafen. (per Script oder Zeit)

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Die Skripte werden nun täglich, wöchentlich und monatlich ausgeführt, sodass ich daily1-7, und weekly1-4 und monthly1-12 habe.
> 
> Spricht etwas dagegen?

 Nun ja, eigentlich müßte das tägliche. Skript nur an 6 Tagen ausgeführt werden, am 7. startest Du dann das wöchentliche. Genauso verfährst Du mit der 4. Woche, da ist dann ja schon das monatliche dran, oder ?

----------

